# Practicing zz, cfop and roux



## Wierd_Lol (Nov 14, 2021)

I am using cfop as my main method(43 Average). I also used to speedsolve with roux and zz(but i have not used them for a while so i may have 1 minute averages again. I also use petrus but I do not use it for speedsolving. My main target is going to get sub - 30 averages in all of the methods mentioned above(excluding petrus) and have a sub - 25 pb( i have a 24 pb for cfop already). And also learn full pll, winter variation, coll and cmll and a lot of oll.


----------



## White KB (Nov 14, 2021)

Cool! As long as you're OK with not getting sub-10 soon, this sounds like a great strategy to get fast and maintain speed. It seems cool!
You know what they say: slow and steady wins the race.

Also, if you ever start a YouTube channel, you could make tutorials on all the methods, something few people can do. Again, cool idea, and I hope it proves successful for you! 

I main CFOP and know Roux, but ZZ is too hard for me; lol.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

Wierd_Lol said:


> I am using cfop as my main method(43 Average). I also used to speedsolve with roux and zz(but i have not used them for a while so i may have 1 minute averages again. I also use petrus but I do not use it for speedsolving. My main target is going to get sub - 30 averages in all of the methods mentioned above(excluding petrus) and have a sub - 25 pb( i have a 24 pb for cfop already). And also learn full pll, winter variation, coll and cmll and a large chunk of vls and a lot of oll.


Cool strategy, good luck!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 14, 2021)

Quite a project! I like this idea though. Keep going!


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 14, 2021)

I like that. Myself am averaging below 50 with CFOP and scratching sub 1min for Roux (Best ao5 is already sub 1min but not ao25+)

CFOP PB is 36 and Roux PB is 43.


----------



## Wierd_Lol (Nov 14, 2021)

I only practiced ZZ and roux today, I am building blocks in roux, so I am slower today, I have improved a little in ZZ. I have learnt coll cases for T today and learn 3 and 2 corners oriented cases for winter variation.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 15, 2021)

Great idea, but you probably shouldn't do WV. If/when you get sub 30 with all three, you can choose your favourite and properly go at it, while knowing concepts from the other ones to help you with the one you choose. For example, you can use EO concepts in CFOP.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 10, 2022)

What exactly is winter variation?? and is it worth learning?


----------



## White KB (Jan 10, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> What exactly is winter variation?? and is it worth learning?


Winter Variation (WV) is a subset of VLS, or Valk Last Slot. This is a large alg set that solves OLL if you already have the first 3 F2L pairs solved and the last one can be solved with U R U' R'. (Obviously, that's not the only algorithm, but you get the gist.) Anyway, Winter Variation is a set wherein all of the last layer edges are correctly oriented. Whether it's worth it or not is totally up to you, but I would highly recommend learning it once you've learned full F2L, OLL, and PLL, as long as you're ready for a challenge. It can be really helpful, especially if you solve your F2L pairs by pairing and then inserting them like most people. Additionally, you can mirror algs if it's a left insert instead of a right insert.

I don't know if I explained that very well, but you can check out this link from the SpeedSolving.com Wiki. It has plenty of information on WV if you want to know more.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 10, 2022)

White KB said:


> Winter Variation (WV) is a subset of VLS, or Valk Last Slot. This is a large alg set that solves OLL if you already have the first 3 F2L pairs solved and the last one can be solved with U R U' R'. (Obviously, that's not the only algorithm, but you get the gist.) Anyway, Winter Variation is a set wherein all of the last layer edges are correctly oriented. Whether it's worth it or not is totally up to you, but I would highly recommend learning it once you've learned full F2L, OLL, and PLL, as long as you're ready for a challenge. It can be really helpful, especially if you solve your F2L pairs by pairing and then inserting them like most people. Additionally, you can mirror algs if it's a left insert instead of a right insert.
> 
> I don't know if I explained that very well, but you can check out this link from the SpeedSolving.com Wiki. It has plenty of information on WV if you want to know more.


you explained it great, thanks! so now i know what to work on, #1 finish learning full oll, #2 learn some more f2l algs, and #3 learn WV, thanks!


----------

